# Curious about history of the American Shetland



## Leeana (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have heard stories but i am curious what breeds the American Shetland were bred from? I have always wondered but never asked. I've heard stories of them having arabian blood in them in the beginning from a few breeders. I guess i'm just curious about the first horses registered into ASPC and what blood they came from. I love to learn about history of breeds, its kind of become a part-time hobby and no matter where i've looked i cannot find anything about the foundation that the American Shetlands came from. I understand where we are at today with the breed as far as Moderns, classics, foundations and MP ext ...i'm just curious about 'the beginning' of the breed and were these horses derived from. Did the island bred shetland blood play into the American Shetland in any way?

Did i confuse anybody lol

Thank you, i look forward to the replies


----------



## kaykay (Jan 30, 2007)

leanna lewella is a fountain of info. Im going to try to scan some papers she sent me on pony history and see if i can get it to you. The articles she sent me are just fascinating. one is by one of the first to bring ponies over to the states and talks about the trip and how many died on the way over etc.


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2007)

kaykay said:


> leanna lewella is a fountain of info. Im going to try to scan some papers she sent me on pony history and see if i can get it to you. The articles she sent me are just fascinating. one is by one of the first to bring ponies over to the states and talks about the trip and how many died on the way over etc.


Kay,

Anyway I can talk you into sending that information my way? The stories sound fascinating. Thanks. Chanda


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 30, 2007)

Send it to me too! I love pony history!!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 30, 2007)

i hate scanners!!! when my kenny gets home ill see if he can get it to work. Then i can just post a link and anyone who wants it can download it. Lewella sent me this for my secret santa gift (what a great gift!) and i just couldnt stop reading it until i was done. she also sent me an article on the history of "winks" ponies since I bought a wink pony from her awhile back. That also has a ton of great info. And seeing the old ads is funny too



This is why i adore lewella!!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi: Several months ago, I posted a bunch of data I'd learned about the British Isle Shetlands (the main stock that the American Shetlands are descended from -- and if you talk to certain people the only breed in our background -- and I have a bridge I'll sell you). It's documented that at least two different Arabian stallions and I think, and don't quote me on this, a New Forest Pony stallion were released on certain on the islands to breed with the native stock. So, yes, there is some Arabian blood in some of the shetlands. Would love to see the link on Lewella's stuff. I read everything I can get on the American Shetlands and in the pursuit of further knowledge sometimes even the British Isle Shetlands. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Lewella (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Yes there is likely some Arabian, some New Forest, Icelandic and possibly Welsh. All 4 breeds have been reported to have been used on various of the islands to improve the native ponies back in the 1800's. The littlest, more drafty ones were the most desired in their native country where they were used as a working animal so many of the early American imports were not 100% Island Shetland.

Here is a picture of Howard B - he was out of imported parents and foaled in the late 1800's in the US:






Bill Winkelman's grandfather owned get of Howard B. and the vast majority of today's tobiano Shetlands can be traced directly back to Howard B or his sire Sparkle.

Behind the barn outcrossing to Hackney and Welsh started in the 1930's if not before. Behind the barn outcrossing was common throughout the "boom era".

Because of the desire of some breeders to legitimately outcross the ASPC formed the Harness Show Pony Registry and it opened in 1947. (The very first Harness Show Pony registered was foaled in 1936!) Crosses to both Welsh and Hackneys were accepted. The HSPR lasted into the 1960's.

Several old timers who lived through the pony boom and bust have told me that the idea percentage of blood for an ASPC registered Shetland that could win in the very competative boom era show ring was 1/2 Shetland, 1/4 Hackney and 1/4 Welsh.

When the Modern divison was opened in the 1970's accepted outcrosses were Hackney, Welsh, Harness Show Pony and Americana (the Americana was a Shetland/Hackney cross registery started by Vern Brewer but most of the Americana's that influenced the ASPC were bred by Loyd and Bonnie Hittle - B&L).

Personally I doubt there are many ASPC Shetlands who can legitimately claim to be of pure import descent. There was far too much hankey pankey going on with paperwork for far too many decades!


----------



## Wally (Feb 6, 2007)

There were definately Icelandics that got into the Island Shetland before the stud book was introduced. This would have been welcomed by the crofters as it would not have affected the hardiness of the hill ponies.

What some of the Lairds got up to is probably not clear. But had they run a stallion of less hardy status in the hill with other folks hardy, well adjusted ponies they would not have been very popular. An Arab X is no use whatever to a crofter, cannot be ridden or worked properly at all for croft work.

Looking on the Museum online archives, there are some surprisingly well bred carriage horses in the islands in the 1800's. But these would not have been used or welcomed in the hill by the crofters. Neither would they have survived a winter in the hill.

Now, what folk got up to in the Mainland UK is not clear at all. Maybe they did cross with Arabs.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 6, 2007)

Would love Kay to read what Lewella sent you about the Shetlands.also about Winks bloodline to.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 6, 2007)

Mainland UK was no different Wally- Arab blood would have put the height up straight away and it would have been difficult to get it back down- remember- US - we have always had a lower height limit - 42" inches- here.

There were some fine boned ponies winning down my way at the turn of the last century, but they were just fine ponies- no need for Arab blood to have attained them.

As far as I know there has never been any talk of Arab in UK or Island ponies- the New Forest, yes, but I really cannot see and Arab surviving a winter on the Islands, even in a stable, let alone running out.

The story Lewella was telling sounds very much like the origins of the New Forest Pony and I am wondering if wires have been crossed in the retelling???


----------



## Wally (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's the truth behind the tale!........

Back in the early 1900 all the ponies in Fetlar were wiped out by disease. It cost 3 years wages to buy a big plough horse, then another years wages to get it into the islands. The Laird would rent his plough horses to the crofters in exchange for crops etc.

Anyway when they decided to restock the horses in Fetlar it was decided they would get up some different breeds to cross with the Shetland and try to breed a larger, saleable and workable animal. It was not done to "improve" the Shetland, it was done to see whether they could breed something to sell on or to work.

Highlands and Icelandics were the most popular as it produces a hardy, rideable and driveable workhorse that can survive the climate. An Arab was tried to see if a smart gig pony could be produced for the Laird and his familty to pose with........the result died after 2 years.

So, the answer is yes, an experiment went on, but not to introduce height into the Shetland, but to see whether they could produce a home grown larger animal for work on the crofts.

The experiment didn't last long, and Fetlar is now full of pedigree Shetlands, with the odd Fell pony gelding for riding and having fun with. I think there might be a Highland or two out there.


----------

